

Everything Is Always Broken - btrautsc
http://getfireplug.com/blog/2013/04/17/everything-always-broken/

======
mrgreenfur
This is reassuring, if a bit scary. I'm at a successful mid-size
post-'startup' company now and things are still pretty broken.

What size do things stop being broken? At 50 employees, are things broken? How
about 100? 200?

~~~
chipsy
On average things get more broken, not less, because a small company can only
break so much before it simply stops working altogether, while a big one can
absorb enormous blows of failure and continue on inertia alone, while
simultaneously taking many more minds and bodies along for the ride.

Nearly everything in software is based upon a mad scramble to create value
without collapsing. When software manages to not collapse for decades, we look
upon it with 20/20 hindsight, thinking, "wow they did great engineering," but
really, it's the same as thinking the Romans were great architects because of
the things they built that by chance stood for a few thousand years.

